# Winged ants in the kitchen area with 1mm size babies



## DIYMoron (Oct 28, 2021)

Howdy,

It's been little over a week now, I've been squishing couple of winged ants in the evenings in the kitchen area. Just starting this week, I've been squishing a lot more (50 or more). It became more worrisome when I started seeing *1mm sized baby ants* that are following winged ants *(~5mm)* in a line. Oddly, I can only see these guys in the evenings and only in the kitchen area. I am located in San Diego, California. Normally, the whole backyard is swarming with wingless Argentine ants so I thought other ant type couldn't compete with them. It would be great to identify the species through some images I'll be attaching. All the winged ants are about 5mm in size, and last two images are of the 1mm sized wingless ant. I'd greatly appreciate any comments or suggestions.

Thank you so much.

DIYMoron


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not an expert pest guy, they come by occaisionally. It may be more than one type of ant.

Carpenter Ant, but, i think 5mm is too small.










6 to 12 mm

"Carpenter ants are one of the largest of all ant species. Carpenter ants have polymorphic workers, meaning that ants within a single colony may vary in size. Adult carpenter ants can measure from *6 to 12 mm in length*. Males, or winged swarmers, can measure up to 18 mm, while queens grow to 20 mm in length." Orkin


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Flying ants a sign of bigger nest, and problems


Why would flying ants suddenly appear in a room of our home, and what do we do about...




www.sfgate.com















5mm = 0.2in

*"Why Are the Ants Swarming?*
Are your flying ants swarming? When an ant colony is first starting up, all the ants it produces are sterile, female worker ants. But when a colony decides to expand, it starts producing winged, sexually mature males and females. These ants take off in a swarm called a nuptial flight and begin to mate. When female ants have been fertilized, they start a new colony. So, that's why you see all those ants flying around. These ants aren't as destructive as carpenter ants or termites, but they're still annoying." Terro


----------



## DIYMoron (Oct 28, 2021)

Thank you for your reply Nik. In fact when I crushed these ants (winged and 1mm ones) I didn't smell the musty odor I get when killing Argentine ants. So, I am guessing it's a different type of ant. 

DIYMoron


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

go outside and look under things that are setting on the ground. if you don't have any bug spray, use hot water with some soap in it, and pour that on the nest.


----------



## PaulDay (Oct 28, 2020)

I've had great success getting rid of ant colonies using this product:










This is not an "instant kill" bait. Depending on the size of the colony, you may need to sprinkle this down every several days, for up to a couple of months before the poison works it's way thru the nest's food chain, eventually killing the queen.

Safe to place around the kitchen, pets and children. Sprinkle where you see them, and around any nests that you find. The ants will carry the poison into the nest, where it will spread thru the colony, killing larva and eventually the queen.

Good luck.

Have a good day.


----------



## DIYMoron (Oct 28, 2021)

Thank you Fix for your message. I was wondering where these ants were coming from, so I did a thorough ground search around the house but found no trails of ants or their clipped wings. Still wondering where these guys are coming from. I am guessing now I have a colony somewhere. Thank you Paul on the recommendation on the Amdro. Any recommendation on its application when indoors? Most of the ants I see are on either in the ceiling or on curtain rails.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

DIYMoron said:


> so I did a thorough ground search around the house but found no trails of ants or their clipped wings.


no. you have to look "under' things, like say, a bucket next to your house. thats where they, at least mine, make their nests.


----------



## DIYMoron (Oct 28, 2021)

Yes, the backyard is literally filled with Argentine ants. I've got them under control by spraying around the house,so they don't come inside anymore. But this winged ants is a new thing I haven't been able to control. Maybe next time, I'll follow their trails to get to their nest before squashing them.


----------



## PaulDay (Oct 28, 2020)

If they're up at the ceiling, could they be coming thru the attic space?

In the house, I sprinkled it under the sink and the bathroom. I finally got rid of the carpenter ants in the house, but keep seeing them outside, around in the back yard. Finally located the main colony, in a large fallen 15' rotten tree trunk, over 100' back from the house. Sprinkled the Amdro on the log and haven't seen them now for the last two years.

Have a good day.


----------



## DIYMoron (Oct 28, 2021)

I followed their tracks and found that they are coming from a little hole in the dry wall--bummer. They seem to come out (both baby ants and winged ants) in a straight line out of that hole at dinner time when we eat. I guess they smell food and come out foraging for our food. I can spread some Amdro on our curtain (it's flat on top) and curtain rails for starters. It's shame I have no access to the dry wall, but it would be best I spread Amdro everywhere under our kitchen sink and cabinet underneath. I squashed some more tonight and didn't smell the musty odor I get from squashing Argentine ants. This confirms that I am not dealing with Argentine ants. I'll carefully look for similar looking ants and nests outside. I'll contact a local pest control for ant identification and buy some Amdro. Thank you Paul for the Amdro application info.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It is not safe for pets and children, or fertility or pregnancy. The user needs to carefully read the directions. It's an insecticide. The Safety Data Sheet is below.

*United States (US) Safety Data Sheet Section 1 - Stine*
https://www.stinehome.com › 100522802 SDS

PDF
Sep 22, 2014 — AMDRO® Ant Block™ Home Perimeter Ant Bait. Synonyms q. _Amdro Ant Block_; EPA Reg. No.: 73342-2. Relevant identified uses of the substance or ...

9 pages


----------



## DIYMoron (Oct 28, 2021)

Yeah the Amdro Ant block is for outdoor use only. Good catch Nik. I think I need to talk to the pest control for in-wall ants.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@DIYMoron nice to meet you.

Don't sell yourself short!

The "baby" ants are adults, too.

The real babies are little weensy grubworms in a colony, which is somewhere off your kitchen. No big surprise.

Try some Terro ant bait from Home Depot. The workers take it back to the colony, and, hopefully kill the queen(s) and the colony.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The University of California is a great resource for us.






Ants Management Guidelines--UC IPM


UC home and landscape guidelines for control of Ants.



ipm.ucanr.edu


----------



## DIYMoron (Oct 28, 2021)

I haven't contacted the pest control yet (weekend extra costs). More and more I look at it, night activity, morphology (round one piece thorax and one Petiole node), and no smell when crushed all point to these critters being carpenter ants. Also, if the baby ants are in fact adults (Hi, DoomsDave), then I actually have a carpenter ant infestation inside the house that is at least months old if not years. Locating the nest failed today and yesterday as they no longer can be seen. I guess I have to tread carefully as not to sign up for life long mandatory contracts with (a) pest control company(s). Thank you Nik for the UC reference.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

DIYMoron said:


> I haven't contacted the pest control yet (weekend extra costs). More and more I look at it, night activity, morphology (round one piece thorax and one Petiole node), and no smell when crushed all point to these critters being carpenter ants. Also, if the baby ants are in fact adults (Hi, DoomsDave), then I actually have a carpenter ant infestation inside the house that is at least months old if not years. Locating the nest failed today and yesterday as they no longer can be seen. I guess I have to tread carefully as not to sign up for life long mandatory contracts with (a) pest control company(s). Thank you Nik for the UC reference.


The baby ants are adults. I'd bet my life on it.

Try Terro bait.

But you're wise to be careful.


----------

